
The Kardashev Scale - datashrimp
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rhFK5_Nx9xY&feature=youtu.be
======
commonturtle
Does anyone know why the scale isn't more granular? Type I's apparently
consume 10^16W, Type II's 10^26W, Type III's 10^36W. That's 10B multiplier
between each level.

